# Meridian Explorer DAC/Amp Stream of Consciousness Review (WARNING: Not Good)



## purrin

Looks like Meridian fixed the output Z issue: http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/meridian-explorer-case-study-effects-output-impedance
   
  Somehow, this little Meridian Explorer (ME) thing-a-ma-jig landed on my desk for an audition. I don't know why people send me crap (stuff), but I guess they want a second opinion. Also, I presume people know if I really think a something sucks, I will clearly state so. This is all my personal opinion of course. We all have difference preferences and references for what is good and what is not good. The Meridian Explorer plainly sucks. Listening to it pisses me off.
   
  To understand why I think it sucks, let's rewind a little bit. I've had the pleasure of listening to that Audioquest Dragonfly doodad (DFDD) thing-a-ma-jig a few months ago. Given how heavily the Dragonfly appeared (at least from my cynical point-of-view) to be so heavily shilled here on HF, I had very poor expectations of it. Indeed, when I was finally afforded the chance to hear the DF, I was somewhat surprised at the DFDD's competence. Not bad at all! Surprisingly decent. And this was even directly driving the T50RP (Paradox mod) and HE500, both difficult to drive headphones. I never did examine the DFDD more in-depth, i.e. isolate the DAC section, since I figured the point of this device was size and portability without extraneous odd stuff dangling from it.
   
  Now fast forward in time to a few days ago. My initial listen with the ME was with the HE500. Again, somewhat difficult to drive, something I was cognizant of, but I wanted to give it a go for a challenge. In any event, I am familiar with the HE500's characteristics when poorly driven, so I know when to let things slide when it's warranted. With highly compressed semi-poorly recorded tracks from Alanis' JLP album, I actually kind of liked the ME. Euphonic. Smooth. Warm. Definitely colored. Not too bad really. But that's only one of my test tracks. (As an FYI, I use several test tracks, some well recorded, and some not so well recorded. If I consider a piece of gear to significantly fail with any of one them, then I consider it a poor product overall. My view is that a decent product must survive _all _tests tracks. I don't like to collect gear and I don't use special equipment for special recordings on special occasions.)
   
  So the next track I grabbed was one of my favorites which audio engineer Steve Albini worked on: the Pixies' Brick is Red. The particular recording I have is very dynamic with a lot of snaps to drums and bite to guitars. This is definitely not night time relaxing mood or Driving Miss Lazy music. Pressed play. OMG? What is this. Something is very very wrong. Basically, the ME rendered a Steve Albini Pixies recording with the dynamic sensibilities of Muzak piped through limited bandwidth (rolled off treble) commercial ceiling speakers.
   
  OK. OK. Not fair. HE500 is hard to drive. Let's try my UERMs. I use the UERMs 50% of the time straight out portable sources. I plug in the UERMs. So now I'm thinking fugg, I don't want to blow out my ears. The ME's got no volume control and is reliant on the application's or Windows volume control. This does not please me. One errant click, and I go deaf. Turn down JRiver volume to zero. Increase upward with precision mouse clicks. In JRiver, usable volume levels for the UERMs are 3%,4%,5%,6%, and 7%. Awesome - I get the granularity of a bad stepper.
   
  So anyways, I'm sure the UERMs will do much better than the HE500. Same pixies track. Pressed play. Nope. Same as with HE500. Gawd this thing sucks. I guess it's probably good for classical*, but I'm not going to bother trying.
   

   
  * This has become sort of a insider joke which is hard to explain. BTW I am well versed in classical, as long as its before or after the romantic era.
   
  SUMMARY
   

 Overly warm
 Excessively polite and forgiving
 Rolled off in the upper mids
 No air
 Severely lacking dynamics and impact
 Lacks power for harder to drive headphones
 Extremely poor resolving capability
 No low bass
 
 Slightly slow transient response
 Slightly veiled
 Did I mention excessively polite and forgiving?
 Best paired with headphones with nasty sounding treble characteristics
 Get a AudioQuest Dragonfly or CEntrance DACport instead if you want honesty
 Laptop out is better (at least with the HE-500 and UERM from my VAIO)
 I haven't heard anything so terrifyingly bad in a long time
 I suspect many will be seduced by its charms, but probably get sick of it over time
 Advocates of the Meridian sound will love it, and if you love it, you'll know what to buy next when you decide to move up, sideways, or down
   
  UPDATES:
   

 FR measurement with UERM: http://www.head-fi.org/t/652910/meridian-explorer-dac-amp-stream-of-consciousness-review-warning-not-good#post_9202935
 Meridian Explorer output impedance measuring comparing with OBJ2 and Leckerton UHA-6: http://www.head-fi.org/t/652910/meridian-explorer-dac-amp-stream-of-consciousness-review-warning-not-good/30#post_9205254


----------



## Girls Generation

Thank you. Feels like I let out a gigantic crap that's been hibernating inside my colon for a month. Nice, refreshing review. 
  Quote: 





purrin said:


> The Meridian Explorer plainly sucks. Listening to it pisses me off.


----------



## Kirosia

But can it run Crysis 3?


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Thank you. Feels like I let out a gigantic crap that's been hibernating inside my colon for a month. Nice, refreshing review.


 

 Best comment I have read on HF in a long, long time.


----------



## ultrabike

Well... it does look a little bit like a finished toilet paper roll...


----------



## Radio_head

The Meridian Explorer is amazing.  Truly astonishing, a work of art as well as a ground-breaking innovation.  There is a reason it is on ComputerAudiophile's Cash List, Audiostream's Greatest Bits, and even Head-Fi's founder has proclaimed "I haven't heard one yet."  Meridian is an audiophile brand used in world class pairings, such as TTVJ's show rigs (though the Pinnacle usually takes _center stage_ there.)  The Explorer is also built in the UK, something it shares with heavy-hitters like Naim and Paul McCartney.  All caps are 'Audio Grade' and the unit is derived from the much more expensive 800 series, which must be tremendous in it's own right.  The Meridian is a classy unit, like its heritage.  It is for those of us with more refined tastes, such as Classical music from the Romantic Era and Patricia Barber.  The Pixies were the beginning of the end, just some guys and a girl starting soft and getting really loud and then going soft again.
   
  I think its pretty clear you guys just want to spoil the fun the rest of us are having by trying to kill any product that has a bit of hype.  If this player is warm, its warm like sitting in front of a fire with hot cocoa and a good book.  If it is veiled, it is veiled in the enticing way of the bellydancer.  Excessively forgiving and polite?  _Sounds like a Brit to me.  _This product hasn't just broken the mold - it has obliterated it to the point where no one realizes there was mold in the first place.  I'm sorry you guys are too busy being bitter and pretending to be pirates to realize the revelation you have witnessed. Don't Always Like Everything? The Hate Or Rage Never helps.


----------



## juantendo8

Purrin just be hatin'!


----------



## feverfive

Even though I have an Explorer on its way to me, gotta admit, I appreciated the OP.  His impressions are no less valid to me than all those reviews basically fellating Meridian.  Still can't wait to get mine & see what all the hub-bub is about.


----------



## gelocks

Quote: 





feverfive said:


> Even though I have an Explorer on its way to me, gotta admit, I appreciated the OP.  *His impressions are no less valid to me than all those reviews basically fellating Meridian.*  Still can't wait to get mine & see what all the hub-bub is about.


 
   
  LOL.
   
  Yeah, most of what's out there has been fairly positive:
   
http://hometheaterreview.com/meridian-explorer-usb-dac-reviewed/
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/dacs/dacs-reviews/meridian-explorer-usb-dac.html
http://www.tonepublications.com/macro/meridian-audios-explorer/
http://www.whathifi.com/review/meridian-explorer-dac
http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/world-exclusive-meridian-audio-explorer-usb-dacheadphone-amplifier-hi-fi/


----------



## telecaster

Man if reviewing stuff gets you there, you need to get out and see the world! Or just stick to reviewing fridges and micro waves..


----------



## Aerocraft67

I'm trying hard to see merit in this review, but it isn't easy, and not only because I'm biased in favor of the device. Prose is not too shabby but the snark is completely overwhelming. Stretching my generosity, I might say there are some plausible observations about the sound of the Explorer in there. But almost impossible not to take away from this review a juvenile hit job on a popular product.
   
  Sure, there are a few Explorer fanboys galavanting around and some initial impressions that are a little reckless with the hyperbole, but I'm just not seeing a level of hype so outrageous as to elicit widespread disgust and vitriol in response. Is it so implausible that the newest portable DAC/amp is the best, especially from a venerable manufacturer of audio equipment, given how brisk DAC technology is clipping along? Is Explorer even universally heralded as absolute best in class? I haven't read every review, but those I've read (I like to think the most credible ones) place it ahead of Dragonfly and a class leader but not the only sensible choice, and certainly not the DAC to end all DACs.
   
  I evaluated Dragonfly and Explorer together, returning Dragonfly, satisfied that I traded off very little in the decision. Although I chose Explorer, I could certainly see someone else going the other way. But claiming that Explorer sounds so bad that it gives you a rash is incredible, and no less annoying than the hype it purports to counter. Do you really have to love or hate this thing? I just don't get the polarization over it, or even some of the more haughty skepticism. Maybe it's just a Head-fi thing?


----------



## MoonUnit

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *purrin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK. OK. Not fair. HE500 is hard to drive. Let's try my UERMs. I use the UERMs 50% of the time straight out portable sources. I plug in the UERMs. So now I'm thinking fugg, I don't want to blow out my ears. The ME's got no volume control and is reliant on the application's or Windows volume control. This does not please me. One errant click, and I go deaf. Turn down JRiver volume to zero. Increase upward with precision mouse clicks. In JRiver, usable volume levels for the UERMs are 3%,4%,5%,6%, and 7%. Awesome - I get the granularity of a bad stepper.


 
   
  Just curious... based on that description, it sounds like you're using JRiver in "Internal Volume" mode. With a device like this, you're going to get serious distortion if you use "Internal Volume" ode with sensitive IEMs. (5% internal volume in JRiver is -77.5 dB attenuation, which means the harmonic distortion floor will be at -13 dB down with the PCM5102) That would definitely explain the coloration you're hearing. With this device, you really have to use JRiver in "System Volume" mode.


----------



## purrin

FYI. Uncompensated raw measurements 1/3 octave smoothed of UERM.
   

 Blue = from Leckerton UHA-6 (consistent with FR from O2, Magni, other amps with decently low output Z, etc. This is the baseline, reference, or normal output.)
 Pink = from Meridian
   

   
  Note the UERM output from Meridian is rolled off. I freaked out when I first saw this because I thought I had fried my UERMs. FR differences are likely attributable to high impedance output of the ME, which probably also explains its gooey sound. IEMs, because of their crossover networks, are very sensitive to output impedance.
   
  No doubt the Meridian's_ extremely colored_ FR performance with the UERM was a large contributor to why I felt it stunk like a pile of


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





moonunit said:


> Just curious... based on that description, it sounds like you're using JRiver in "Internal Volume" mode. With a device like this, you're going to get serious distortion if you use "Internal Volume" ode with sensitive IEMs. (5% internal volume in JRiver is -77.5 dB attenuation, which means the harmonic distortion floor will be at -13 dB down with the PCM5102) That would definitely explain the coloration you're hearing. With this device, you really have to use JRiver in "System Volume" mode.


 
   
  I'm on System Volume mode. Just confirmed.


----------



## MoonUnit

Quote: 





purrin said:


> I'm on System Volume mode. Just confirmed.


 
   
  Thanks for checking, and thanks for taking the measurements. You're right, it's obviously high output impedance.


----------



## Maxvla

aerocraft67 said:


> Sure, there are a few Explorer fanboys galavanting around and some initial impressions that are a little reckless with the hyperbole



More like everyone. With the reaction I've seen (read: zero negative comments at all) you'd think Meridian came up with the first portable DAC/amp ever.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





moonunit said:


> Thanks for checking, and thanks for taking the measurements. You're right, it's obviously high output impedance.


 
   
  I'll try to measure the output Z directly. Just too lazy to grab resistors, alligator clips, etc. since my house is still a mess from the stuff I brought back from CHANG-Fest.


----------



## Girls Generation

Quote: 





radio_head said:


> The Meridian Explorer is amazing.  Truly astonishing, a work of art as well as a ground-breaking innovation.  There is a reason it is on ComputerAudiophile's Cash List, Audiostream's Greatest Bits, and even Head-Fi's founder has proclaimed "I haven't heard one yet."  Meridian is an audiophile brand used in world class pairings, such as TTVJ's show rigs (though the Pinnacle usually takes _center stage_ there.)  The Explorer is also built in the UK, something it shares with heavy-hitters like Naim and Paul McCartney.  All caps are 'Audio Grade' and the unit is derived from the much more expensive 800 series, which must be tremendous in it's own right.  The Meridian is a classy unit, like its heritage.  It is for those of us with more refined tastes, such as Classical music from the Romantic Era and Patricia Barber.  The Pixies were the beginning of the end, just some guys and a girl starting soft and getting really loud and then going soft again.
> 
> I think its pretty clear you guys just want to spoil the fun the rest of us are having by trying to kill any product that has a bit of hype.  If this player is warm, its warm like sitting in front of a fire with hot cocoa and a good book.  If it is veiled, it is veiled in the enticing way of the bellydancer.  Excessively forgiving and polite?  _Sounds like a Brit to me.  _This product hasn't just broken the mold - it has obliterated it to the point where no one realizes there was mold in the first place.  I'm sorry you guys are too busy being bitter and pretending to be pirates to realize the revelation you have witnessed. Don't Always Like Everything? The Hate Or Rage Never helps.


 
   
  Im sitting here trying to figure out if this is trolling or serious mode.


----------



## purrin

You forgot to consider verbal irony mode.


----------



## Girls Generation

Quote: 





purrin said:


> You forgot to consider verbal irony mode.


 
  I see what he did there.


----------



## netdog

Mine arrives today.  If this is true, back it goes.  I have a feeling though that I'll be keeping it...happily.
   
  Can't help but wonder if our friend Sunshine got himself a dud.


----------



## Aerocraft67

Quote: 





girls generation said:


> Im sitting here trying to figure out if this is trolling or serious mode.


 
   
  I'm beginning to think these guys are artfully airing out two sides of an inside joke and having a laugh at our expense.


----------



## belisk

Quoteurrin 





> I don't people why send me crap


 
   
  If i was you, i'd be honored to receive anything at all.
   
  If what you say is true, then the implementation of the PCM5102 is a waste on this product, i can tell you the rPac(DAC only) or the WooAudio WA7 sound amazing with the same DAC the ME uses.
   
  Time will tell when more users of Head-Fi report in.


----------



## Aerocraft67

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Somehow, this little Meridian Explorer (ME) thing-a-ma-jig landed on my desk for an audition. I don't people why send me crap (stuff), but I guess they want a second opinion. Also, I presume people know if I really think a something sucks, I will clearly state so.


 
   
  Quote: 





belisk said:


> If i was you, i'd be honored to receive anything at all.


 
   
  Or maybe...some "mystery benefactor" with an axe to grind on Meridian sent the Explorer, certain that purrin would dutifully crap upon it with great flourish. OMG! Conspiracy!


----------



## belisk

Quote: 





aerocraft67 said:


> Or maybe...some "mystery benefactor" with an axe to grind on Meridian sent the Explorer, certain that purrin would dutifully crap upon it with great flourish. OMG! Conspiracy!


 

 or better yet, someone rigged it with the new beats by dre DAC, then sent it to him, clearly it was sabotaged.


----------



## Radio_head

Some people see conspiracy everywhere they turn.  Someone PM'ed me with the craziest notion of subliminal messaging in the last two sentences of my last post.  Sometimes the simplest explanation is the correct one.  Especially when dealing with the simple-minded.


----------



## Aerocraft67

Quote: 





radio_head said:


> subliminal messaging in the last two sentences of my last post.


 
   
  Ha! Y'all are just too clever.


----------



## Kirosia

bro i think purrin stole from me. i reviewd a bic lighter two  weeks ago.  his review is like cut and past of mine. exact. what do you say to that mr purrin?!!!


----------



## purrin

kirosia said:


> bro i think purrin stole from me. i reviewd a bic lighter two  weeks ago.  his review is like cut and past of mine. exact. what do you say to that mr purrin?!!!


 

   
  Ah darn. I guess it's not bad for a BIC lighter then.
   
   
  On a more serious note. The only reason I even bothered with measurements is because this thing sounded so off, at least with the HE500 and UERM. Measurements are a nice way to confirm subjective impressions. Here are some interesting results:
   
  OUTPUT IMPEDANCE
   
  Objective2 amp: 1.46 ohms
  UHA-6HS: 0.95 ohms
*Meridian Explorer: 47.95 ohms*
   
  The output impedance was measured with a DMM and a resistor (used both 50 and 100ohm for two sets to confirm), not with lab grade stuff. Nevertheless, the results should be a good indicator of the actual output impedance.
   
  Yup. 47.95 ohms. I measured it again. I couldn't believe it myself. Well, not really. I expected it given the how the ME fubar'd the UERM's frequency response and turned it into an improperly driven LCD2/3. The ME would not be ideal with the HE500 or UERM. The HE500 having lowish impedance (~35-47 ohms), and the UERM ~16 ohms? with uneven impedance throughout the audio band. Maybe the HD800 would fair better...


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Wow.
   
  You sure you were measuring the headphone jack?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'll have one soon to confirm, but that's a spectacular error.


----------



## juantendo8

Wow, no wonder you totally screwed up the FR. I'm not sure if even 300[size=small]Ω would be safe from that thing.[/size]


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





tyll hertsens said:


> Wow.
> 
> You sure you were measuring the headphone jack?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah, I used the jack with the headphone symbol. The other jack has an input symbol and a red light thing-a-ma-jig (optical doodad.)
   
  I still can't but feel that I screwed up somewhere. It was the reason I took output Z measurements from two other devices - as a control to make sure my measurement methodology was not erroneous. I've made measurement mistakes before, so its up to you guys to keep me honest and provide peer review.


----------



## gelocks

Quote: 





purrin said:


> OUTPUT IMPEDANCE
> 
> Objective2 amp: 1.46 ohms
> UHA-6HS: 0.95 ohms
> *Meridian Explorer: 47.95 ohms*


 
   
  Are you yanking our chain!?! LOL!
  47.95?!!?!?
   
  Quick question, have you ever seen something like that coming from an amp?!?! I think the highest I saw was from a NuForce amp and it even reached 15 or so (if I'm not mistaken...)


----------



## Aerocraft67

Quote: 





purrin said:


> OUTPUT IMPEDANCE
> 
> Objective2 amp: 1.46 ohms
> UHA-6HS: 0.95 ohms
> *Meridian Explorer: 47.95 ohms*


 
   
  Holey buckets. Assuming this measurement is reasonably accurate, then it would behoove Meridian to disclose it, or at least allude to the potential performance impact. I would not be pleased if I sourced this as a sole driver of headgear that is adversely affected by high output impedance. It's one thing to make a product decision that cuts away a portion of the market; it's another thing to make them find out the hard way.


----------



## purrin

gelocks said:


> Are you yanking our chain!?! LOL!
> 47.95?!!?!?
> 
> Quick question, have you ever seen something like that coming from an amp?!?! I think the highest I saw was from a NuForce amp and it even reached 15 or so (if I'm not mistaken...)


 

   
  This is why I asked if anyone has seen published specs from Meridian on this.
   
  As to your question: Only from tube amps with switches between low and high output Z. And even then, nothing that high! (The Schiit Lyr output Z is 25ohms, but Schiit does warn you not to use it with certain headphones.) High output Z comes in handy with HD800s, which some people do understandably prefer.
   
   


aerocraft67 said:


> Holey buckets. Assuming this measurement is reasonably accurate, then it would behoove Meridian to disclose it, or at least allude to the potential performance impact. I would not be pleased if I sourced this as a sole driver of headgear that is adversely affected by high output impedance. It's one thing to make a product decision that cuts away a portion of the market; it's another thing to make them find out the hard way.


 
   
  Given, the HF hype train, and the way Meridian seems to have handed off samples to various publications with a wink-wink, I gather Meridian will have no issues selling a ton of these. Besides, the extremely high output Z does provide a pleasant, forgiving, musical, organic sound which many people like. I wouldn't consider it high-fidelity sound though. I was actually serious when I said my VAIO out (which is actually not bad) sounded better than the Meridian.


----------



## netdog

Has it occurred to anyone that perhaps purrin just has a faulty unit?

Listening to Abbey Road just singing here on mine.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





netdog said:


> Has it occurred to anyone that perhaps purrin just has a faulty unit?


 
   
  It's possible. I tend to be a magnet for defective gear. Or at least gear which does not pass QA. About 90% of stuff I don't like or measures badly happens to be defective.


----------



## ultrabike

Quote: 





gelocks said:


> Are you yanking our chain!?! LOL!
> 47.95?!!?!?
> 
> Quick question, *have you ever seen something like that coming from an amp?!?! I* think the highest I saw was from a NuForce amp and it even reached 15 or so (if I'm not mistaken...)


 
   
  ~$30 Behringer UCA202.


----------



## Aerocraft67

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Meridian seems to have handed off samples to various publications with a wink-wink
> 
> Besides, the extremely high output Z does provide a pleasant, forgiving, musical, organic sound which many people like. I wouldn't consider it high-fidelity sound though. I was actually serious when I said my VAIO out (which is actually not bad) sounded better than the Meridian.


 
   
  What do you mean by handed off with a "wink-wink?" Sounds so nefarious.
   
  Clearly high output Z is an issue (apparently), but the Explorer may be very high fidelity indeed when not driving headphones that are adversely affected by high output Z, not to mention when used only as a DAC. Not that Meridian shouldn't be forthright about its performance and design choices regarding the amp section, or that we shouldn't hold the amp performance into account. But there is listening beyond IEMs, and many IEMers probably have picked suitable amps accordingly, and may still benefit from the Explorers DAC. I do use the amp, but found DAC-only reviews most compelling, and also plan add an outboard amp myself. 
   
  But dang, 50Ω. If we accept 1/8th of headphone impedance as a guideline for when output impedance becomes an issue, that even brings 300Ω headphones into question. Like my HD-650. I'm willing to accept the possibility that I was charmed by high frequency rolloff induced "pleasant, forgiving, musical, organic sound," but I listened to highs pretty closely, and loud (including the Pixies), and still liked the timbre and decay of the Explorer better than Dragonfly, on cymbals for instance, which isn't precisely an affect induced by lowering highs, I reckon.


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Todd from TTVJ has a unit and will be bringing it over tomorrow.  I'll make a measurement and post results.


----------



## cclragnarok

Quote: 





purrin said:


> This is why I asked if anyone has seen published specs from Meridian on this.
> 
> As to your question: Only from tube amps with switches between low and high output Z. And even then, nothing that high! (The Schiit Lyr output Z is 25ohms, but Schiit does warn you not to use it with certain headphones.) High output Z comes in handy with HD800s, which some people do understandably prefer.


 
   
  I think you got the Schiit amps mixed up.  The spec for the Lyr says that the output Z is 1 olm.  The Valhalla is the tube output one with 25 ohms output Z.


----------



## autumnholy

Quote: 





tyll hertsens said:


> Todd from TTVJ has a unit and will be bringing it over tomorrow.  I'll make a measurement and post results.


 
   
  Man, looking forward for yours as a comparison. 2 samples are better than 1.


----------



## vrln

Quote: 





purrin said:


> On a more serious note. The only reason I even bothered with measurements is because this thing sounded so off, at least with the HE500 and UERM. Measurements are a nice way to confirm subjective impressions. Here are some interesting results:
> 
> OUTPUT IMPEDANCE
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for your review purrin, I´ve always enjoyed your posts here. Honest and not afraid to go against the mainstream opinion. Exactly what´s needed in this business. I´ve lost respect for most audio review sites a long time ago. Just can´t seem to shake the feeling so many reviews are bought/sponsored. There´s always a new FOTM that´s better than products 5x the price. There must be some hidden warehouse with thousands and thousands of these crappy audio products as according to the press every new product competes with gear 5-10 times its price...
   
  Wow... If your measurements are even remotely accurate (even 50% off is not good!), this thing is designed to be used with 300+ ohm gear only and even then is most likely seriously colored. Not even taking into account the coloration (which can be pleasurable, I´m not even in the "all gear has to be neutral" camp), the high output impedance makes this a product fully unsuitable for driving low impedance headphones. I was considering buying one for IEM use, which obviously seems out of the window now. There´s just absolutely nothing even remotely subjective about output impedance: it will lead to higher distortion and mess up the frequency response entirely on certain headphones. I hold a deep dislike for manufactures that don´t disclose their specs - Meridian currently tells pretty much nothing: no crosstalk, no SNR, no power specifications at different headphone ohm levels, no output impedance and the list goes on. Troubling to say the least. I´m still in the market for a portable DAC/amp, but I guess I´ll take a look at HRT Microstreamer instead. They publish the most important specs, in particular the output impedance is 0.5 making is very nice for IEM use. It uses less power and can even be used with a Galaxy S3 for example.
   
  PS: This explains why Meridian hasn´t replied to either of my emails I sent to them asking for more detailed specs, in particular output impedance. I even asked a local Meridian dealer who contacted them directly on my request asking for the same thing. No reply yet, this would explain why!


----------



## bcwang

No iPad compatibility and high output impedance....doh, it was so promising!  Unless we get further data to prove these two observations incorrect.


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Got one from Todd the Vinyl Junkie too measure the output impedance----Thanks Todd!

 Using a 1kHz tone with 0.410 Vrms output into an open circuit

 With 32 Ohm lod voltage dropped to 0.167 Vrms for a 46.56 Ohm calculated output Z

 With 150 Ohm load voltage dropped to 0.312 Vrms for a calculated 47.12 Ohm output Z


----------



## RexAeterna

kirosia said:


> But can it run Crysis 3?




i'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## Keevs

For a technical newbie, what does a high output Z mean in terms if listening experience?


----------



## gelocks

Quote: 





tyll hertsens said:


> Got one from Todd the Vinyl Junkie too measure the output impedance----Thanks Todd!
> 
> Using a 1kHz tone with 0.410 Vrms output into an open circuit
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wow... so it's official then, purrin does NOT have a busted unit.... oh well.


----------



## MoonUnit

Quote: 





keevs said:


> For a technical newbie, what does a high output Z mean in terms if listening experience?


 
   
  It means that the amp essentially applies a headphone-dependent tone control (equalization curve) to the sound you hear. In many cases, this will mean the sound is more "midrangey" and with rolled off highs than an amp that is accurate. The effect will be more pronounced on low and medium impedance headphones, and most pronounced on low impedance IEMs with multiple drivers and crossover networks.
   
  Also, it means that the bass will be poorly damped (wooly instead of tight). Some people perceive this as a more "bodacious" bass that they find pleasing, but it is not particularly accurate.


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

^^^^Like.  Good summary.


----------



## MoonUnit

Quote: 





gelocks said:


> Wow... so it's official then, purrin does NOT have a busted unit.... oh well.


 
   
  It also means that Purrin has much better hearing than Computer Audiophile's Chris Connaker, Audiostream's Michael Lavorgna, the Tone Audio reviewer, etc.  Not bad at all Purrin!  I wish there was some way to tag a user as having "good ears".


----------



## Dyaems

its possible that those people are also "paid" to adverise the product. not sure whats the "payment" though, maybe a kiss from Meridian or something


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

^^^I find that unlikely.  But I do wonder if they were using it as a headphone amp or not. It might be fine our of the line out.  Haven't read their reviews...maybe I should.


----------



## Aerocraft67

Quote: 





moonunit said:


> It also means that Purrin has much better hearing than Computer Audiophile's Chris Connaker, Audiostream's Michael Lavorgna, the Tone Audio reviewer, etc.  Not bad at all Purrin!  I wish there was some way to tag a user as having "good ears".


 
   
  Lavorgna did most of his review with line out, amp, and, speakers, not headphones, on which he defers to Hertsens. He did this with Dragonfly and iDAC, too. More of a DAC-only evaluation. Connaker did more headphone evaluation, but some of it was with HD-600 (300 ohms), which should be less affected by the output Z. He also used some other 'phones that may well have been adversely affected by output Z that he didn't notice or report.
   
  Still dismayed to hear these results, even though my HD-650 should be more impervious to the ill effects--and of course this issue goes away when using the line out and separate amp. Not that I'm letting Meridian off the hook; it's a pretty bad decision not to disclose such a consequential design trade-off.


----------



## TWIFOSP

Quote: 





tyll hertsens said:


> ^^^I find that unlikely.  But I do wonder if they were using it as a headphone amp or not. It might be fine our of the line out.  Haven't read their reviews...maybe I should.


 
   
  It would be fairly disingenuous to review a portable dac/amp as a dac only.  Defeats the purpose of having such a device if you have to carry another portable amp around.


----------



## Radio_head

In the case of audiostream it could have to do with the politics of the stereophile network, which Tyll/IF is also part of.


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Quote: 





radio_head said:


> In the case of audiostream it could have to do with the politics of the stereophile network, which Tyll/IF is also part of.


 
   
  Not quite sure what you mean by that, but ML and I communicate very little.  Just see him a shows and stuff.  Generally, we each do what we think is right for our respective readers and really don't worry about cross-over of product.


----------



## Aerocraft67

Quote: 





twifosp said:


> It would be fairly disingenuous to review a portable dac/amp as a dac only.  Defeats the purpose of having such a device if you have to carry another portable amp around.


 
   
  Valid point for sure. But having shopped this subsegment carefully, I found that it's actually hard to find a current-generation DAC-only device at this price point. Dragonfly, iDAC, and Explorer all come with amps. Even though iFi sells an amp designed to pair with iDAC. You have to move over to Modi or Halide at different price points to get DAC only. And all accounts are that these are all competent DACs.


----------



## Radio_head

What I was getting at (and aero seemed to imply as well) is that it would makes sense for Lavorgna not to focus on headphones as that seems to be your area while you would let him focus on something like digital downloads and DACs.  At least that's what it seems from reading both sites.


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Ah. Yes we're both aware of each other. For example I'll be doing fewer desktop speakers, and when I do they'll be compact low-cost ones because I know ML would cover the bigger more expensive ones. I know that JA sends headphone inquiries my way a lot. So we work together in a loose sense. Something like the Explorer may get covered by all three, and that doesn't bother us as there will be some naturally occurring editorial slant for each.  
   
  I gotta say when I heard the Explorer today it with Senn Momentums (a 22 Ohm headphone) that it sounded remarkably loose and uncontrolled.


----------



## bikutoru

Quote: 





moonunit said:


> It also means that Purrin has much better hearing than Computer Audiophile's Chris Connaker, Audiostream's Michael Lavorgna, the Tone Audio reviewer, etc.  Not bad at all Purrin!  I wish there was some way to tag a user as having "good ears".


 
   
  Also means Purrin is _[size=small]threading[/size]_[size=small] into [/size]_[size=small]dangerous territory.[/size]_
  Big brother of head-fi might treat him as nwavguy, since Meridian might be a sponsor here too.


----------



## Maxvla

[sterling archer]

You could say he was in the... danger zone...

[/sterling archer]


----------



## Aerocraft67

Lavorgna stated this explicitly in response to a comment I made on his Modi review.


----------



## Radio_head

RE the Momentum -The first headphone I plugged the Meridian into was actually the Amperior - and it was seriously messed up.  JH13 FP's and UERMs were worse.  Lots of midbass and rolloff were pretty evident.  Transients were terrible too and wooly is a good term someone mentioned in relation to its output impedance.  It's on a tour right now, I'm not going to speak for other members but so far everyone has come to a similar conclusion about it.  Sometimes its nice to get out of the hive-think of hype threads and into the hive-think of anti-hype threads.  Its a totally different place.


----------



## fuzzyash

so for iems, the high output isnt a good for it


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> so for iems, the high output isnt a good for it


 
  As far as I'm concerned the only good reason for a high output impedance is because you're talking about a tube amp, especially OTL tube amps, and then you'll want a 300 Ohm or more headphone.  Otherwise it's just a silly decision.


----------



## Deni5

Why would he be in the danger zone. Usually when something is overly warm it could depend on something in the design. So measuring provided information on why it is perceived this way. Maybe some designers still design by ear and not by measuring or even if they knew output impedance was high they wanted to give it a sound signature that was this way. Many even like the warm signature, nothing strange there.
   
  As long as someone doesn't state something like "this is the best portable dac/amp for iem's you can get today" then I would personally be fine with it. I liked the review as it was an honest observation.
   
  I have bought a Meridian Explorer myself but it still hasn't showed up. I will be using it with an external amp. Main reason I bought it was that it was a long time ago I heard something from Texas Instrument (formerly my favorite DAC chip - now I like ESS Sabre the most) so it will be interesting.


----------



## Aerocraft67

Quote: 





tyll hertsens said:


> As far as I'm concerned the only good reason for a high output impedance is because you're talking about a tube amp, especially OTL tube amps, and then you'll want a 300 Ohm or more headphone.  Otherwise it's just a silly decision.


 
   
  There must be some reason. Does it free something else worthwhile up in the design budget, especially within the constraints of a $300, portable device?
   
  Even so, why bother with the amp as an afterthought? Do it serviceably well, or just do DAC only. Many users plan to use outboard amps anyway, so why the half-assed amp? If it's seductively easy to throw one in (is it?), then why a compromised one?


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Only thing I can think of is that having a high output impedance you'll get some current limiting. So maybe they wanted to keep the current draw down on the USB bus with low impedance cans. Dunno.


----------



## MoonUnit

Quote: 





aerocraft67 said:


> There must be some reason. Does it free something else worthwhile up in the design budget, especially within the constraints of a $300, portable device?
> 
> Even so, why bother with the amp as an afterthought? Do it serviceably well, or just do DAC only. Many users plan to use outboard DACs anyway, so why the half-assed amp? If it's seductively easy to throw one in (is it?), then why a compromised one?


 
   
  A lot of current-feedback headphone driver ICs require an output resistor to prevent oscillation when driving capacitive loads. Usually it's ~10 ohms though, not ~47 ohms.
   
  While I appreciate that Computer Audiophile and AudioStream might have been reviewing this primarily as a DAC, I'm surprised it got their "C.A.S.H. award" and "Greatest Bits Award", respectively, without at least noticing that something was amiss.


----------



## feverfive

The headphone out can be used as line-out to a amp right (even a portable one)?  Man, I'm disappointed & I haven't even rec'd mine yet (supposed to be delivered tomorrow).  I wanted to use the Explorer w/ IEM's when I travel w/ my Laptop (retina Macbook Pro)...so much for a small, simple set-up, I guess.  I'll give it a listen, but based on what I'm reading, this likely won't be a good fit for me.  Thankfully I ordered from TTVJ...


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





bikutoru said:


> Also means Purrin is _[size=small]threading[/size]_[size=small] into [/size]_[size=small]dangerous territory.[/size]_
> Big brother of head-fi might treat him as nwavguy, since Meridian might be a sponsor here too.


 
   
  Na. I'm cool with Currawong and Jude. Jude even helped support the H3 meet I organized last year in LA. I am deeply appreciative of this gesture from him. And I like Currawong a lot. He really helps clean up crap around here and goes much unappreciated for doing so. If you are new to HF, I've been doing this (trashing gear) for a while and have developed quite a reputation doing so. Some people hate me for it. Some people think I've got bug up my ass. Other people respect me for it, even if they don't agree with my personal preferences.
   
  Although two of my compatriots have been banned, I've managed to stay on because I refrain (there are exceptions) from denigrating other people, their sonic preferences, or hurling personal insults, like how _[Mod Edit: ..you just did in return to this guy whose post you linked to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]_.
   
  It's important for readers to understand the context of my statements. If I don't like something, I'm very specific on conditions of the evaluation and the qualities which bother me. I usually also state or at least imply what my preferences are. I never offer a simple  "good", "best", or "fail" opinion without qualifying reasons. This allows people with different sonic preferences to calibrate according to their own tastes, or simply discard my opinions. Even the confirmed high output Z measurement of the ME can be discarded - at least somewhat - depending upon how the ME will be used, i.e. as a DAC, with certain headphones, etc.


----------



## TWIFOSP

Quote: 





moonunit said:


> A lot of current-feedback headphone driver ICs require an output resistor to prevent oscillation when driving capacitive loads. Usually it's ~10 ohms though, not ~47 ohms.
> 
> While I appreciate that Computer Audiophile and AudioStream might have been reviewing this primarily as a DAC, I'm surprised it got their "C.A.S.H. award" and "Greatest Bits Award", respectively, without at least noticing that something was amiss.


 
   
  I wouldn't appreciate that at all.  Misses the entire point of the device.  Honestly that's even worse than missing how it sounds and the output issue.


----------



## Aerocraft67

Quote: 





feverfive said:


> The headphone out can be used as line-out to a amp right (even a portable one)?


 
   
  Why would you want to use headphone out as line out when Explorer has separate line out and headphone jacks?


----------



## Aerocraft67

Quote: 





twifosp said:


> I wouldn't appreciate that at all.  Misses the entire point of the device.  Honestly that's even worse than missing how it sounds and the output issue.


 
   
  Again, it's reasonable to expect a portable DAC/headamp to perform competently in each of those capacities, but for whatever reason, $300 DACs tend to come in portable form with headamps. So if you want to evaluate $300 DACs, even if you're uninterested in headphones and portability, then you gotta look at these devices. So I have no quarrel with AudioStream's evaluation, for instance, but agree that "greatest" is a stretch without comprehensive (headamp) performance, and that Connaker's review is harder to excuse, although even his site is not primarily a headphone forum. As for why $300 DACs must come with headamps and be portable, I do not know.


----------



## feverfive

Quote: 





aerocraft67 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ohhh right!!  :smacks self on head:  I had convinced myself there was an optical-only out in addition to the HP out..  I know, that makes no sense; have no idea why I had myself convinced of that.  Still, I really didn't wanna have to use an amp for using this w/ IEMs.  My bad.  I did a poor job of understanding this product.  Not all of us want portable gear for use w/ full-size HPs.  It seems that so much portable stuff is geared towards full-size cans.  I need to be more discriminating; been out of the game too long.


----------



## arnaud

This 50Ohms Zout feels like a cold shower... I did not want to believe Purrin (I felt it was a bit of an agressive anti-hype campaign, maybe giving one's chance to be in the spotlight  ), but with Tyll confirming it, the chances that you both received a dud are rather slim.
   
  We're definitely exploring new territories on this one .


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





purrin said:


> It's important for readers to understand the context of my statements. If I don't like something, I'm very specific on conditions of the evaluation and the qualities which bother me. I usually also state or at least imply what my preferences are. I never offer a simple  "good", "best", or "fail" opinion without qualifying reasons. This allows people with different sonic preferences to calibrate according to their own tastes, or simply discard my opinions.


 
   
  I wanted to jump in here and second this.
   
  Purrin said he doesn't like it, and he even explained why he doesn't like it.  I don't see what's wrong with that.  Even if he had no data to back up his statements, it would still be a perfectly valid opinion, and I just don't understand why his review should be considered any kind of anti-hype based on negativity alone.  And so what if he was just hatin', why can't he?  If he hates it, he hates it.  Since when is that a crime?
   
  Must impressions be positive in order to be valid?
   
  For the record, I disagree with purrin's opinion to a limited extent.  I had a chance to audition the Explorer at the SF meet (a.k.a. CHANG-fest) a little over a week ago.  From lossless files via a Macbook Air > Meridian Explorer > Mad Dog w/Alpha Pads, I enjoyed that listen immensely.  Does his review invalidate my experience?  No.  Does my experience discredit his opinion?  Of course not.  In fact, taking into account that everything else in the signal path was different, I don't even see how his experience and my experience can be reasonably compared.
   
  Sorry, I'm rambling a bit here.
   
  My point is that there's no reason why this ever needs to get personal.  Disagree with purrin?  Fine.  Feel like saying so?  Fine.  Saying that he (as a person) should "get out and see the world! Or just stick to reviewing fridges and micro waves" because he really doesn't like a particular piece of gear?  C'mon, really?  I mean, really?


----------



## Aerocraft67

Obviously that dude never tried to write a good household appliance review. Takes more talent than you think.
   
  It's a stretch, but most enthusiasts would never seriously consider Explorer or any other portable job as their primary amp, and as a secondary/portable amp, even with the output Z, it is quite serviceable, beyond the most conflicting headphones, and even those render a "polite" sound. And it may reign champ of its class as a DAC. Even Connaker makes clear that Dragonfly is the better dedicated portable DAC/amp in his otherwise glowing Explorer review.


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





aerocraft67 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think it is because they didn't consult Head-Fi (that is, the community). Compare that to, say, Woo Audio, which is heavily involved here. The WA7 on my desk drives pretty much everything competently with a dead silent background and Centrance which is heavily involved in getting feedback from members for the M8 (though that tends to result in gear with everything and the kitchen sink included).  Maybe Meridian's market is more people who will use it as a DAC most of the time. 
   
  Quote: 





bikutoru said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nope. Even if they were a sponsor, it wouldn't be a problem (though obviously they wouldn't like it).


----------



## LCfiner

I got one of these coming my way from the FS forum. I plan on using it as a DAC (assuming it comes close to the W4S DAC1. doesn't need mathc it but it needs to be close.) and not a headphone amp
   
  I'm hoping I can use line out to my headphone amp and control volume from the amp for my headphones. But then use the headphone out from the Explorer and hook it up to my active desktop speakers (high input impedence). then I can use my computer's system volume controls for quick access to volume changes and independent mute control for the speakers.


----------



## dBel84

Quote: 





moonunit said:


> A lot of current-feedback headphone driver ICs require an output resistor to prevent oscillation when driving capacitive loads. Usually it's ~10 ohms though, not ~47 ohms.


 
   
  I don't often post but thought this should be clarified as people might judge perfectly good products out there based on load resistor values. BJT output devices frequently do need some sort of load resistor to prevent thermal runaway / oscillation ( MOSFET devices are much less prone ). It is important to realise that this load resistor does not determine output impedance of the amp , there are many more factors in the amp design that determine this and there is thus no direct way to measure the impedance , it generally has to be calculated from a potential across an applied load - read Tyll's affirmation of the output impedance and his comment will make sense with this in mind. I would agree that most amps would be perfectly fine with a resistor below 10 ohms and my personal preferences with playing with these designs is the lower the better but that has more to do with suppressing harmonics than load impedance. 
   
  It is good to see people with the conviction of their impressions go against the grain and challenge group thought for the greater good of the community. 
   
  ..dB


----------



## crooner

I read all the glowing reviews and have been seriously considering getting this. I already own a Dragonfly. I use these devices  not only to drive headphones but as regular DACs going into my conventional hi-fi system.
   
  Now, I am getting second thoughts....


 Listened to my system fed by the Dragonfly today and quite frankly could not find any serious flaws with the sound. It actually sounded very nice.
   
   
  Perhaps I should spend my $$$ somewhere else.
   
  I must admit the Meridian looks great and appears to be made well....


----------



## kramer5150

So how is it as a DAC?... (Hows the line out feeding a dedicated amp?)


----------



## lithium1085

This thread has been very interesting indeed.....It appears meridian's engineers did not think out their headphone amp well enough


----------



## azureaura

I might ask for this for my 33rd bday. Can I use the lineout socket to drive a headphone amp for desktop use? Would it need a 3.5mm to single ended adaptor? What brand does one of suitable quality? The rationale behind this is to bypass the headphone output, and purchase an amp with a 6.3mm socket to plug full size headphones straight in.
  
  Finally, can someone specify the limitation of using this though Sound Recorder Pro with a USB OTG?
   
  The dac has received a bollocking, though it does look superior to the dragonfly by the response.


----------



## vikingboy

Yes, you can use the lineout of the ME to drive a dedicated headphone amplifier. I actually just tried that exact thing this afternoon with my Headamp Pico amp using a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable.
  I preferred the sound headphone output of the Explorer, even with its technically inferior output stage vs the lineout into the Pico amp.


----------



## LCfiner

So I got one of these form another member here in the forums. 
   
  I think, as a DAC, it's really good. It compared pretty well to my W4S DAC1.
   
  But I tried my Heir 4.ai thru both my Amphora (being fed by the explorer dac) and the explorer headphone out and, yeah, the sound from the explorer was a little congested and seemed to have a darker sound while also having less bass kick. Not impressive.
   
  Now, I bought it to use solely as a DAC and not a headphone amplifier so I'm not regretting the purchase at all. But if someone is looking for a double duty, portable DAC/amp, I think they'd be better off with a DACport or Dragonfly.


----------



## purrin

Mods, please lock this thread. Bah, too many questions still.
   
  Looks like Meridian fixed the output Z issue: http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/meridian-explorer-case-study-effects-output-impedance


----------



## lithium1085

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Mods, please lock this thread.
> 
> Looks like Meridian fixed the output Z issue: http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/meridian-explorer-case-study-effects-output-impedance


 
  Great to hear this.....we would expect nothing less from a company like meridian and I believe they have you to thank for promptly highlighting it. Do you believe an output impedance of 5 is good enough for IEMs?


----------



## purrin

5 ohms is probably _good enough_, even with my UERMs which their really screwy impedance characteristics. 5 ohms about as low as you can go with the USB design.


----------



## bcwang

Quote: 





purrin said:


> 5 ohms about as low as you can go with the USB design.


 
   
  Would you explain?  Isn't the dragonfly 0.5 ohm and also a USB design?


----------



## purrin

Probably engineering considerations on the part of Meridian in terms of latitude or margin for error on USB power suckage (not all USB outlets provide the same current capability), or perhaps even voicing. The still highish output Z or relatively low damping factor does impart qualities on to the sound which would consistent with how Meridian likes to voice their DACs - from what I understand.  After all, Meridian does seem to indicate so in their statement:
   
  "_Our target was for precise but natural sound. Rather than rely on arbitrary references, we made extensive listening tests in recording and mastering studios..."_
   
  Key words are "natural" and "arbitrary references"
   
  Tyll's article also explained that some output Z helps in protecting the output devices from the momentary short circuits when the headphone is plugged in and removed. Some output devices are more sensitive than others to short circuits, so there may be engineering issues I am not aware of: different output devices will have different characteristics. I could only assume AQ engineers were less conservative, used output devices more immune to temporary short circuits, or wanted a more "accurate" rather than "natural" sound. In any event, I'm not sure if anyone has actually measured the AQ DF output Z to confirm if it's really 0.5 ohms.


----------



## lithium1085

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Probably engineering considerations on the part of Meridian in terms of latitude or margin for error on USB power suckage (not all USB outlets provide the same current capability), or perhaps even voicing. The still highish output Z or relatively low damping factor does impart qualities on to the sound which would consistent with how Meridian likes to voice their DACs - from what I understand.  After all, Meridian does seem to indicate so in their statement:
> 
> "_Our target was for precise but natural sound. Rather than rely on arbitrary references, we made extensive listening tests in recording and mastering studios..."_
> 
> ...


 
  Tyll did mention in his article about some people preferring the higher output impedance for its lush sound......thanks for the explanation Purrin


----------



## netdog

This has really been an interesting thread.  Thank you purrin and to all who contributed. I've learned a lot.


----------



## vrln

The HRT MicroStreamer is confirmed as 0.5 ohms out of USB in the official specifications. The DragonFly´s less than 1 ohm output impedance is confirmed by the designer on the Computer Audiophile forums. I still wouldn´t use the Explorer with IEMs. It´s not a disaster anymore, but still far from optimal. For IEM users there are still more suitable products in the market, but indeed maybe the output impedance of 5 is an intentional coloration choice to create a softer more mid-emphasized sound. No way I´d run the 8 ohm XBA-40 or 10 ohm TDK-IE800 on this though.


----------



## Questhate

Quote: 





lithium1085 said:


> Great to hear this.....we would expect nothing less from a company like meridian and I believe they have you to thank for promptly highlighting it. Do you believe an output impedance of 5 is good enough for IEMs?


 
   
  5 ohms is way better than ~50 ohms that it was previously, but considering 8:1 damping factor is the rough guideline, there still should be interactions with IEMs and headphones with high sensitivity that the Explorer is likely to be paired up with. 
   
  Purrin did some measurements to simulate interactions at ~5 output impedence. There is lots of info


----------



## lithium1085

Quote: 





questhate said:


> 5 ohms is way better than ~50 ohms that it was previously, but considering 8:1 damping factor is the rough guideline, there still should be interactions with IEMs and headphones with high sensitivity that the Explorer is likely to be paired up with.
> 
> Purrin did some measurements to simulate interactions at ~5 output impedence. There is lots of info


 
   
  Tyll's recent articles on inner fidelity have also been very instructive....thanks for the link....it was great reading


----------



## utdeep

I got an updated Meridian Explorer after ordering it last week (checked with Todd on this).  I tried pairing it with the FitEar ToGo 334s and I was pretty disappointed in the outcome.  In fact, I found that my feedback closely matched Purrin's on this gorgeous little DAC/amp even after their update. 
   
  The parts of his review that really hit home for me was the presence of a "veil" and an exaggerated treble response.  I compared it to the headphone out of my Macbook Retina and the iPhone 4S and in both cases, they felt better than the Meridian.  While the Macbook Retina had a higher noise floor, it seemed to have more energy with the FitEar.  The iPhone 4S had excellent synergy with the FitEar as well and I really couldn't go back to the Meridian after a round of A/B testing.  I find the treble of the FitEar to be its greatest asset and the pairing with the Meridian took this away.  The bass never seemed to extend very low either.
   
  I bought this for the combo DAC/amp, so I have not planned to test the DAC alone.  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## purrin

Thanks for sharing. The DAC alone (when used with other amps) still has similar characteristics with the head-out. It's a colored presentation which is not to my preference. I am curious if the new output Z is actually 5 ohms or perhaps a bit higher.


----------



## vrln

utdeep: What impedance does the FitEar To Go 334 have? The Meridian Explorer´s output impedance (5) even in the new updated version is still too much for sensitive IEMs. You need an output impedance closer to 1 for those. The Explorer impedance upgrade did make it usable for more headphones, but I still wouldn´t seriously consider it for IEM use.
   
  Most Apple products have a fantastic headphone out for IEM use. The iPhone 4S is by itself a good source already, as are iPads.


----------



## utdeep

I can't actually find any details on their (FitEar ToGo 334) impedance on any of the websites selling them.  It seems to be under 50.


----------



## JakeJack_2008

Quote: 





aerocraft67 said:


> Valid point for sure. But having shopped this subsegment carefully, I found that it's actually hard to find a current-generation *DAC-only device at this price point.* Dragonfly, iDAC, and Explorer all come with amps. Even though iFi sells an amp designed to pair with iDAC. You have to move over to Modi or Halide at different price points to get DAC only. And all accounts are that these are all competent DACs.


 
   
  How about the *ODAC *(dac only) under $150? No one has mentioned the ODAC and the O2 in this thread.
  I own the ODAC and the O2 as two separates from JDS Labs (the total cost is under $290, i.e cheaper than the Explorer)
  and am super happy with the sound they deliver.
   
  JJ


----------



## utdeep

There is also the HiFiMeDiy DAC for $50 which I tried out the other day.  It blew me away and sounded much better than my Centrance DacPort LX.  DACs are getting cheaper and significantly better every year!


----------



## bobeau

Quote: 





utdeep said:


> I can't actually find any details on their (FitEar ToGo 334) impedance on any of the websites selling them.  It seems to be under 50.


 
   
  I believe it was measured to be ~42.
   
  It appears in Rin's review a 100 ohm resistor actually evens out the frequency response quite a bit: http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2012/12/fit-ear-to-go-334.html (look at chart above On second thought #1 to see it no resistance and 33 ohm and 100 ohm, then notes under On second thought #4).  As well people are talking about synergy with some fairly high output impedance players such as the AK100.  It may have been tuned with this in mind.
   
  Personally, I think the 47 ohm ME sounds quite good with the 334, at least with the 000 cable.  A tad thin but much preferred for most things compared to my MBA's headphone out.  So far the 001/Microstreamer is my fav and I look forward to hearing it w/ the 5 ohm ME revision.


----------



## wahhabb

I was feeling very hopeful about this device based on Meridian's reputation and the very positive review in Absolute Sound. I feel puzzled but cautious after reading some of the items on this thread. I have a Fiio E17 and was expecting this or a Dragonfly to be a step up. Am I better off staying where I am?


----------



## Stoney

The Meridian Explorer is an excellent portable DAC, a huge step up from the E17 DAC I have here.  
   
  (Regarding the headphone out, it is less extended and a bit vague compared to the DAC line output... disappointing, but fine for non-audiophile usage.) 
   
  I suspect it took a long time to break in and many didn't give it the chance. I regretted it for a couple of months, now finding it delightful.  Reputation is beyond the Dragonfly, but I've not heard, and it is pricier.  Performance is plug-and-play and flawless... no interface needed.  
   
  I am using it with a MacBook Pro, Pure Audio s/w which uses my iTunes library, a Copper Moon interconnect, a few different amps (Headstage Arrow, and SR-71B by Ray Samuels), and HD650 (modded lightly) with Cardas balanced and unbalanced Clear cables.  It sounds wonderful!  Not rolled off.  \


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





wahhabb said:


> I was feeling very hopeful about this device based on Meridian's reputation and the very positive review in Absolute Sound. I feel puzzled but cautious after reading some of the items on this thread. I have a Fiio E17 and was expecting this or a Dragonfly to be a step up. Am I better off staying where I am?


 
   
  It's only an issue with if you have version 1 of the ME with output impedance of 45 and certain kinds of low impedance headphones or IEMs. I believe the newer MEs are being produced with output impedance of 5 ohms, which should allow it to play better with a wider selection of headphones or IEMs without screwing up the frequency response or adding distortion.
   
  The ME has the same Meridian house as with its DACs. Lusher, slower paced, more forgiving. The Dragonfly sounds more honest. Ultimately, it will depend on your sonic preferences and what headphone or IEM you will be using.


----------



## wahhabb

Thanks so much for your responses.


----------



## Stoney

http://www.computeraudiophile.com/content/505-meridian-explorer-usb-dac-review/
   
  I find much of the review matches my experience with it as a DAC.  It has been some time since I used it as a headphone amp, but I had reservations about that output as metnioned earlier.  
   
  Excerpt about the DragonFly comparison (italics mine): 
   
  Comparing the $250 AudioQuest DragonFly to the $299 Meridian Explorer reveals real differences readers can use to make purchasing decision. Nearly twice as long and twice as wide the Explorer is much larger than the DragonFly. Both products are still pocket-sized but if size is most important (large or small) the decision should be easy. The Explorer features optical digital output, reprogrammable feature sets, and support for 176.4 and 192 kHz. The DragonFly offers none of the aforementioned features. The Explorer has a detachable USB cable while the DragonFly has a captive USB type A connector. The Explorer requires drivers on Windows because it supports 4x sample rates. The DragonFly is plug and play. The sonic differences between the two devices are not factual like the specifications. In my listening sessions the _Explorer has a larger sound stage, more control, and an overall better sound_. The DragonFly is the 2012 Computer Audiophile Product of the Year._ If the Explorer would have been released in 2012 I would have very likely given the award to Meridian_.


----------



## CENTRAL

purrin said:


> It's only an issue with if you have version 1 of the ME with output impedance of 45 and certain kinds of low impedance headphones or IEMs. I believe the newer MEs are being produced with output impedance of 5 ohms, which should allow it to play better with a wider selection of headphones or IEMs without screwing up the frequency response or adding distortion.
> 
> The ME has the same Meridian house as with its DACs. Lusher, slower paced, more forgiving. The Dragonfly sounds more honest. Ultimately, it will depend on your sonic preferences and what headphone or IEM you will be using.



 


Is there a way to identify if a unit is the revision 1 (high z) or the later one/ revision 2 ?


----------



## purrin

No idea. You can prolly get a DMM and measure it yourself if you have a signal generator or have a wave file with a 60Hz sine wave tone.
  
 Instructions here: http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/meridian-explorer-case-study-effects-output-impedance


----------



## Lookin4Treble

I am testing a closed headphones setup for my lovely new open-space work cubicle.   For phones I have my trusty Ety 4Ps,  but will primarily use newly purchased Focal Spirit Pro, which provides much of the clarity and separation of the 4Ps but with more bass and a speaker-like presentation.
  
 Testing these phones with Meridian Explorer this morning...I actually agree with several of the OP's conclusions (excessive ranting aside).  While there is no doubt that Explorer is a quality audio product, it does have a "warm and silky" sound profile.  Is that good?  Well, on the one hand, it kind of works well with the 4Ps by somewhat taming their overly-analytical quality.  But with the Spirit Pros, I didn't like how it soothed away subtle harmonics in the upper midrange. So to me, it DID color the sound at the expense of smoothness.
  
 I expected it to be levels above the iBassoCobra D10 I already have. It does bring out more fullness and instrument seperation than the D10, but not $300 worth.  I'll go through the threads later, but if anybody has a suggestion for a worthy portable DAC upgrade they think lines up with my stated sound preferences, I would love to hear about it!  
  
 Thanks,  -Max


----------



## purrin

Geek DAC. Despite, cheesy marketing behind it. Has balls (low end) not typically found at this form factor. Great resolution, and non-Sabre like sound for a Sabre based implementation.
  
http://mustgeekout.com/


----------



## frankrondaniel

purrin said:


> Geek DAC. Despite, cheesy marketing behind it. Has balls (low end) not typically found at this form factor. Great resolution, and non-Sabre like sound for a Sabre based implementation.
> 
> http://mustgeekout.com/


 
  
 Have you heard a Geek proto-type or something?  I went in on it in Kick-Starter.  Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## netdog

We an AB test as follows using Neil Young's "Tell Me Why"
  
 A) ALAC CD RIP (percect copy) > Mac Mini / iTunes > USB Meridian > 3D LAB Amp > A2T Bookshelf Speakers
 B) CD > 3D Lab CD Player (10 years old) > 3D LAB Amp > A2T Bookshelf Speakers
  
 I was shocked, but it wasn't even close.  The CD sounded so much more open and exhibited a much better soundstage.  I mean the differences were really quite obvious.
  
 I was not expecting these results.


----------



## bcwang

netdog said:


> We an AB test as follows using Neil Young's "Tell Me Why"
> 
> A) ALAC CD RIP (percect copy) > Mac Mini / iTunes > USB Meridian > 3D LAB Amp > A2T Bookshelf Speakers
> B) CD > 3D Lab CD Player (10 years old) > 3D LAB Amp > A2T Bookshelf Speakers
> ...


 
  
 Since you're using a computer path with the explorer, did you make certain you are outputting bit perfect to the explorer?  Also with the large caps in the explorer, you may want to make sure it's well burned in before doing a comparison.
  
 I'm not familiar with the 3D labs CD player but I don't expect the explorer to do miracles, it's a $300 product.  It's easily outclassed by my PWD MKII, it's not even close.  Of course we all wish the cigar sized DAC is as good as our best full size electronics but we aren't there yet.


----------



## yfei

lookin4treble said:


> I am testing a closed headphones setup for my lovely new open-space work cubicle.   For phones I have my trusty Ety 4Ps,  but will primarily use newly purchased Focal Spirit Pro, which provides much of the clarity and separation of the 4Ps but with more bass and a speaker-like presentation.
> 
> Testing these phones with Meridian Explorer this morning...I actually agree with several of the OP's conclusions (excessive ranting aside).  While there is no doubt that Explorer is a quality audio product, it does have a "warm and silky" sound profile.  Is that good?  Well, on the one hand, it kind of works well with the 4Ps by somewhat taming their overly-analytical quality.  But with the Spirit Pros, I didn't like how it soothed away subtle harmonics in the upper midrange. So to me, it DID color the sound at the expense of smoothness.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree with purrin as well.      Thank purrin for the directness and honesty.       Many reviews on magazines or some websites are just convoluted, using language like politicians.  In the end I got no meaningful information.
  
I had both Meridian Explorer and DragonFly.   DragonFly is close to 'truth', and with good resolution and a tad sweetness,  and share the common high frequency signature as other SABRE dacs.
Meridian Explorer on the other end, tries to make sound beautiful by added fake high freq details, and bloated bass.     Yes, if the user is upgrading from a built-in sound card and normal headphones, he will definitely Wow'ed by Explorer,   everything sounded so different, so amazing.  But for a user who used to higher quality DACs (>$1000), he will quickly find Explorer colors things too much,  lacks of mid-bass details,  faked high freq details...  
  
 But it is a definitely fun product and meaningful upgrade for people just started hifi.
 This is also how Meridian describes Explorer:  "Explorer is the perfect introduction to the Meridian experience."        - just an introduction,  later you need to upgrade to 'real' meridian products.


----------



## Allucid

To be honest... Little USB stick DACs are all crap. Not being bias or subjective, but you're better off with something like a VAMP VERZA, Headstage Arrow 4 or JDS labs for example. The 'USB sticks' are easy to make, cheap, easy money.


----------



## netdog

bcwang said:


> Since you're using a computer path with the explorer, did you make certain you are outputting bit perfect to the explorer?  Also with the large caps in the explorer, you may want to make sure it's well burned in before doing a comparison.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the 3D labs CD player but I don't expect the explorer to do miracles, it's a $300 product.  It's easily outclassed by my PWD MKII, it's not even close.  Of course we all wish the cigar sized DAC is as good as our best full size electronics but we aren't there yet.


 

 Yes, bit-perfect output from Mac.


----------



## katulu

yfei said:


> if the user is upgrading from a built-in sound card and normal headphones, he will definitely Wow'ed by Explorer,   everything sounded so different, so amazing.


 
  
  
 Well, maybe I have a good sound card, but I got a ME and did not like it at ALL, I returned it. Output from my laptop was better (Toshiba Qosmio X775).


----------



## Allucid

katulu said:


> yfei said:
> 
> 
> > if the user is upgrading from a built-in sound card and normal headphones, he will definitely Wow'ed by Explorer,   everything sounded so different, so amazing.
> ...



That's because the explorer is terrible. 
It's like a person buying SE215s when they've only tried mid-range headphones. They'll be wowed. It's the same reason Beats sell so well - people who buy Beats come from Apple earpods, which sound terrible. It's a placebo effect into tricking you to thinking you're buying the best product, when you're buying something really mid-low end. The soundcard from a 2013 MacBook is better than most sub $200 DACs, I'm not even sure if above $200 is worth it. I've tried to amp my quad armature AF180s and it muddles them up, I used a FiiO amp. The meridian is cheap junk. No manufacturer would half the price of their DAC if it was selling well.


----------



## katulu

allucid said:


> That's because the explorer is terrible.
> It's like a person buying SE215s when they've only tried mid-range headphones. They'll be wowed. It's the same reason Beats sell so well - people who buy Beats come from Apple earpods, which sound terrible. It's a placebo effect into tricking you to thinking you're buying the best product, when you're buying something really mid-low end. The soundcard from a 2013 MacBook is better than most sub $200 DACs, I'm not even sure if above $200 is worth it. I've tried to amp my quad armature AF180s and it muddles them up, I used a FiiO amp. The meridian is cheap junk. No manufacturer would half the price of their DAC if it was selling well.


 
  
 Well, I just went with my ears, and I liked the sound better from my card than the ME. Also made me realize, I'm getting "there" as far as satisfaction goes, I like my music the way it comes out of my setups, so maybe I'll give it a rest for a couple of years as far as gear goes (not that I have tons of stuff anyway).


----------



## Allucid

katulu said:


> allucid said:
> 
> 
> > That's because the explorer is terrible.
> ...



That's the best decision  I have 3 pairs of IEMs, 2 pairs of headphones and honestly I don't get time to listen to all of them, and my AF180 gets the most head time, which is good since it's $550. The best type of audiophile is a content one. 
Have a good day man.


----------



## crooner

After using the Explorer for one year or so, I have to say I was underwhelmed by it. Sound quality was ok, but nothing spectacular given Meridian's reputation and the initial glowing reviews. Certainly no better than the Audioquest Dragonfly it replaced. Ultimately, the unit failed catastrophically producing a loud hum on both channels when using the fixed line out. Meridian replaced it with a new one free of charge. But at this point I was through with the Explorer and moved on to a better DAC.
  
 I am now using a Resonessence Labs Concero HD and the difference in sound quality is shocking. The Concero HD rocks and does DSD to boot!
  
 The fact that the Explorer is now half price says a lot.  Meridian's first portable DAC effort was as dog unfortunately...


----------



## Gilly87

The new earpods actually sound way better than Beats in-ears.
  
 Also the SE215 are solid earphones, don't hate...
  
 Quote:


allucid said:


> That's because the explorer is terrible.
> It's like a person buying SE215s when they've only tried mid-range headphones. They'll be wowed. It's the same reason Beats sell so well - people who buy Beats come from Apple earpods, which sound terrible. It's a placebo effect into tricking you to thinking you're buying the best product, when you're buying something really mid-low end. The soundcard from a 2013 MacBook is better than most sub $200 DACs, I'm not even sure if above $200 is worth it. I've tried to amp my quad armature AF180s and it muddles them up, I used a FiiO amp. The meridian is cheap junk. No manufacturer would half the price of their DAC if it was selling well.


----------



## Allucid

gilly87 said:


> allucid said:
> 
> 
> > That's because the explorer is terrible.
> ...



I know, I had the SE215ltd. I'm not hating, just that I took the step up to quad armatures and it makes the SE215s sound so bad.


----------



## Gilly87

Maybe the LTD is too bassy; the standard is borderline between something like the GR07 and crazy overblown bass like Beats or Sony XB IEMs. I'll grant that it is probably too lush for some tastes, but they're hard to beat in that price range on sound alone, nevermind that their durability and ergonomics outstrip most $300+ universals by a fair margin. I'd say they are overall a bigger upgrade to stock buds/ibeats/earpods than those in the aforementioned price bracket are to the SE215 in terms of detail and overall realism, so your comparison makes me leery. I've had JH13, SM3, FA-4E, TF10, UM3X, W3, SM2, and others, and the 215 (standard version) is still my every day IEM.
  
 I suppose what I'm getting at is that you generally have to spend more to upgrade your source quality noticeably than you do with phones, so it just seems like an iffy analogy.
  
 Quote:


allucid said:


> I know, I had the SE215ltd. I'm not hating, just that I took the step up to quad armatures and it makes the SE215s sound so bad.


----------



## nippon

Hi,
 i bought the M. Explorer for 150$ and made a A/B comparison with the HRT Music Streamer II i own. The Line-out sound is very close to the Music Streamer. In my opinion the Music Streamer is a little bit more forgiving and brings less details to the ears. That is as a matter of facts sometimes better, for example with bad or old recordings. State of the art albums of today sound terrific when played by the Explorer.
  
 But after nearly one week of A/B testing, i would underline my statement, that both are on an equal level of very nice <200$ DACs
  
 PS: I just noticed an interesting issue: @katulu : Have you used your USB 3.0 port? A few minutes ago i plugged the Meridian Explorer to my Home Cinema PC because i had not tested them together. The sound was lean, disgusting and weak. I used 3x different headphones (including my bassy DT-770) and with all -> nearly now low frequencies. Then i simply changed to a front USB 2.0 port: BOOM again a nice and warm sound, like the one i was hearing the last 6 days with my laptop (that has only USB 2.0 ports).
  
 Is there a issue with USB 2.0 audio drivers when used with a 3.0 port? Would be interessting to make measurements with both modes. That also would explain some negative voices in the thread.


----------



## Allucid

gilly87 said:


> allucid said:
> 
> 
> > I know, I had the SE215ltd. I'm not hating, just that I took the step up to quad armatures and it makes the SE215s sound so bad.



Best source I've used is the AK240. Had the chance to get an extended listen to AK100. Currently using the fiio X1 tour model, planning to buy an AK soon. 
I agree that the bass is good on the 215 blue, as well as guitars. It's an IEM I could happily keep and use, but I prefer clarity over anything else.


----------



## Gilly87

See that's what I mean! For DAPs you got from $100 to $1000 in a single upgrade, and if you're looking at home audio, you can get into the tens of thousands easily. So insane. At least there is real mid-fi with phones o.O
  
 Quote:


allucid said:


> Best source I've used is the AK240. Had the chance to get an extended listen to AK100. Currently using the fiio X1 tour model, planning to buy an AK soon.
> I agree that the bass is good on the 215 blue, as well as guitars. It's an IEM I could happily keep and use, but I prefer clarity over anything else.


----------



## Allucid

gilly87 said:


> allucid said:
> 
> 
> > Best source I've used is the AK240. Had the chance to get an extended listen to AK100. Currently using the fiio X1 tour model, planning to buy an AK soon.
> ...



I agree that I could've happily stayed at the 215ltd, but I wanted more clarity. I don't see the point on spending $600 on an A&K, because after a month the hype will wear off and it'll be the normal sound to listen to, just like it did with my AF180s. Problem with headphones is you need more than one setup to appreciate them, going to use these setups -

iPhone -> AF180

FiiO X1 -> FiiO E17 -> AF180

FiiO X5 -> E12 -> V-MODA XS / M-100

I think this way I'll get more out of my headphones instead of listening to the same thing all the time. That's why I like dynamic drivers; the sound changes slightly from song to song, and some songs sing like nothing else.


----------



## Gilly87

I also find DDs to be adaptive; the GR07 can sound awesome with literally anything, but even though my FA-4E XB and SM3 are more detailed and do a lot of things better than GR07, sometimes they just sound _wrong._


----------



## JiggaD369

vrln said:


> The HRT MicroStreamer is confirmed as 0.5 ohms out of USB in the official specifications. The DragonFly´s less than 1 ohm output impedance is confirmed by the designer on the Computer Audiophile forums. I still wouldn´t use the Explorer with IEMs. It´s not a disaster anymore, but still far from optimal. For IEM users there are still more suitable products in the market, but indeed maybe the output impedance of 5 is an intentional coloration choice to create a softer more mid-emphasized sound. No way I´d run the 8 ohm XBA-40 or 10 ohm TDK-IE800 on this though.




Did you try the ME with the XBA40? I'm in search for a good DAC/amp combo for them but their low sensitivity is making it impossible.


----------



## lamode

aerocraft67 said:


> I'm trying hard to see merit in this review, but it isn't easy, and not only because I'm biased in favor of the device. Prose is not too shabby but the snark is completely overwhelming. Stretching my generosity, I might say there are some plausible observations about the sound of the Explorer in there. But almost impossible not to take away from this review a juvenile hit job on a popular product.
> 
> Sure, there are a few Explorer fanboys galavanting around and some initial impressions that are a little reckless with the hyperbole, but I'm just not seeing a level of hype so outrageous as to elicit widespread disgust and vitriol in response. Is it so implausible that the newest portable DAC/amp is the best, especially from a venerable manufacturer of audio equipment, given how brisk DAC technology is clipping along? Is Explorer even universally heralded as absolute best in class? I haven't read every review, but those I've read (I like to think the most credible ones) place it ahead of Dragonfly and a class leader but not the only sensible choice, and certainly not the DAC to end all DACs.
> 
> I evaluated Dragonfly and Explorer together, returning Dragonfly, satisfied that I traded off very little in the decision. Although I chose Explorer, I could certainly see someone else going the other way. But claiming that Explorer sounds so bad that it gives you a rash is incredible, and no less annoying than the hype it purports to counter. Do you really have to love or hate this thing? I just don't get the polarization over it, or even some of the more haughty skepticism. Maybe it's just a Head-fi thing?


 
  
 Well said!


----------



## GreenBow

I like my Explorer. I wouldn't part with it for love or money.


----------



## theveterans

yfei said:


> I agree with purrin as well.      Thank purrin for the directness and honesty.       Many reviews on magazines or some websites are just convoluted, using language like politicians.  In the end I got no meaningful information.
> 
> I had both Meridian Explorer and DragonFly.   DragonFly is close to 'truth', and with good resolution and a tad sweetness,  and share the common high frequency signature as other SABRE dacs.
> Meridian Explorer on the other end, tries to make sound beautiful by added fake high freq details, and bloated bass.     Yes, if the user is upgrading from a built-in sound card and normal headphones, he will definitely Wow'ed by Explorer,   everything sounded so different, so amazing.  But for a user who used to higher quality DACs (>$1000), he will quickly find Explorer colors things too much,  lacks of mid-bass details,  faked high freq details...
> ...


 
  
 I have the original explorer and nope it doesn't color things to my ears. When used as a DAC (line out), high freqs aren't faked IMO, rather they're more upfront and less refined than my Bifrost Multibit which renders highs slightly laid back, but more refined. Both sound similar to my ears, but the Bifrost is just more resolving and refined. Can't comment about the headphone out since I don't use it.


----------

